# My new 4 gallon betta bowl.



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm much better at the whole fish bowl thing than the whole tank thing... So I was secretly excited about my last one breaking. My family broke it while doing dishes.. and neglected to notice that my betta ghastly had found his way to the drain. He will be greatly missed.
But now theres a new aquascape to be made. Well in fact its already done. I just re-used the plants I had in the old one and added in some Dwarf Hairgrass(?) I got at petsmart. I also got a nifty new bowl at Homegoods... Its a 5 gallon fish bowl on a stem, with ornate lid. I think its some apothecary jar. I haven't gotten a picture yet, or a new betta, But plan on uploading some soon. For now I'm just gonna list the specs. Not that there are many.
*Tank *- 5 gallon vase from HomeGoods (with everything in it about 4 gallons)
*Substrate* - CaribSea Moonlight Sand
*Filter*- none
*Heating* - heat from hot water pipe running below keeps it at about 78
*Fertz* - none
*CO2* - none
*Stone *- stone found in a pile in my front yard (tested it first), and another stone that was pretty, in my yard, and not tested (aren't I daring?)
*Lighting *- Natural. It gets whatever the sun gives it. About 4 hours of direct light.
*Flora* - Water Shamrock, Red Stemmed Parrots Feather, Parrots Feather, Rotala Indica, Corkscrew Val, Java Fern, Anubias Nana, Water Hyacinth, Greater Duckweed, Dwarf Hairgrass (im suspecting its actually something else, perhaps shoreweed)
*Fauna *- 5 Ghost Shrimp, 1 zebra nerite, 1 halfmoon betta

I'm considering adding in some Cryptocoryne Parva as well. I'm going out in search of a betta tomorrow... Will also take pics with my bad cell camera and upload them. Looks super scraggly right now...


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

You might want to wait on the Betta until the plants grow in a bit in order to create hiding spaces, or all the shrimp might get eaten right away.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol.. I got the comment a bit too late.. The plants are a fairly decent size to be honest... It just looked much more lush in the smaller bowl. The shrimp do have lots of places to hide. And so far my new betta has no interest in them at all... They just scared him away form his food... Who knows though.. I might wake up to a veyr fat happy betta one day.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, update so we know how well it goes. Good luck to your shrimpies!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well so far so Good... I'm going to try and capture some photos... its raining and all I have is my cellphone so we'll will see how it comes out..
My new betta hasn't taken to his food yet, but normally they take at least a week for me. The plants are a bit scraggly but overall I think I'm really going to like it once it fills in. I might have more species in there than I want though.. The point of this was a more out of control feeling though. I like to keep my betta's entertained. thinking of starting up a small shrimp tank... for either yellows or painted fire reds... If he fairs well with the ghost shrimp I might drop a couple offspring in there and see if he leaves them alone.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

You know what shrimp I think are really cool? Orange Bees. Their coloring is really neat.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

My new kitten had an accident, and got his paw stuck on the curtain. Causing it to twist behind him while he fell.. He went to the vet and hes fine, but I didnt get pictures in time.
I havent ever heard of orange bee shrimp... I;m new to the world of shrimp and havent ventured very far..


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Those are awesome... But I dont think they will survive my water during the summer. My tanks have reached 96 before and usually stay in the 80 - 85 degree range on a daily basis.. Thats why I stick with things like cherries...


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, poor kitty! My cousin's cat kept getting her claws stuck in her collar when they first got her. Now she's full grown and wrestling with their 2 dogs. I just started looking at the different kinds of shrimp, but I will start out with RCS if I decide to get some.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I really like alot of the nicer shrimp out there.. But i just gets waaay too hot for them where I live... Thats why I'm happy RCS also come in yellow white and blue.. I even have a couple colonies going that turned out black brown and orange...
Lol... poor kitty... The problem with Toki is that he is waaaay to smart for his own good.. hes only 9 weeks old and hes already figured out how to turn doorhandles and operate my room heater/fan.
As promised... really bad cell pics of my new bowl...


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks a heck of alot better in person... and you can't see my betta's pretty grey and black tips on his fins...
Expect to hear alot about algae problems in the next couple months.. it always takes me a while before the tank gets balanced... Right now I;m dealing with some sort of threadlike algae that nearly impossible to kill off... 
The main point of this tank is to eventually have a system that runs on its own... the only thing i want to do in the future is add some water and feed my betta... I had it like that with the last one.. actually It had just balanced itself out and achieved lush amazing growth about 2 weeks before they broke it. I'll be sure to post pictures once the background fills in. I think the way the rotala fades into the parrots feather which mixes with the vals is really nice. I like how the water shamrock sticks off the the side and I'm really excited to see the hairgrass fill in the front... heck even the back... I want all the sand covered in the tank.
I'm also really happy with this water hyacinth... Its doing really well, but its still stunted. I loved the look of them, especially the roots, my betta loves hanging out on them. And Its helps suck up alot of algae. The flowers are beautiful too.The main problem is that the roots are always at least half a foot long. I found this one hanging out in a shallow dish with a bromeliad. It was stunted, with roots maybe 4 inches long, and leaves only 5 inches across. I bought it and have had it for at least a year and a half. Its roots and leaves never grow past that point, so I think the stunting might be permanent. Which is good for me becuase its always the perfect size for these bowls and vases..


----------



## mjbubbles (Aug 26, 2011)

That's lovely! How long do you think it will take to stabilize?
mj


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

It's very pretty!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you!!
Umm.... normally its just the sun that causes alot of problems for me... So by the time everything is figured out... 2 or 3 months probably... I once had one that balanced after a month... Im sure a more experienced person would have it figured out right away lol...


----------



## CleverBs (Oct 18, 2011)

I enjoy the way the tank looks very much. I may have to try one of these out.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

They are great fun... Alot of fun actually... 
I like them more than regular tanks.. but fishbowls cant hold angels.. xD


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Very nice looking--love to have that sun here in Michigan today!

sox


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Add another nerite or 2 for your algae? Maybe a mystery snail. I wish I had algae for my otos to eat, think I'm going to start farming them on rocks outside


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

sockfish said:


> Very nice looking--love to have that sun here in Michigan today!
> 
> sox


Ahaha.. I'll trade you. I'm very much a cold weather person, the bonus is how early I can start my plants for my garden!
Thank you very much. It looks much different now. Well not much different. Different. Just different.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Add another nerite or 2 for your algae? Maybe a mystery snail. I wish I had algae for my otos to eat, think I'm going to start farming them on rocks outside


I was considering dropping one of my spair nerites in. But I don't think that they are eating what ive got.
For now A simple twirl with a toothbrush does the trick.
I will send you a brown diatom feast for otos!! 
I'm in charge of my friends goldfish tank and there plenty of that to go around.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I figured I should post some updated info. And a pic tomorrow.

I raised the substrate up another 3 inches. One of the things that really bothered me was how I could never really see my scape unless I crouched.
But now I think its too high!! I cant win!!
I also tore it apart and added in a layer of MGOPS. Oddly after this my water stays clearer for much longer.
The anubias nana was taken out and donated to friend for her goldfish tank. I'm thinking of adding petite in its place... Not sure yet.
The marsilea still hasnt acclimated to its one leafed form after years of trying.
Ive finally excepted that Its going to remain a cute clover shape the whole time I have it. I think im ok with that. However it has taken off after adding in the potting soil.
Its just exploded into growth.
My vals and rotala have taken it a bit harder. The vals melted immediately. They grew back but wont grow above the 4 inch mark no matter how hard I try.
The rotala hasnt done anything. At all. It just sits there. I saw the very first signs of growth today. But its slow going.

That weird grassy plant. I'm not sure what it is. Just when I think I have it figured out it turns out not to be it. Its starting to take off like the marsilea. 
Hope to post a picture tomorrow.
Oh.. And I added water wisteria and took out the water hyacinth. The water wisteria is to help keep the water cleaner for now. And the hyacinth suddenly got too big really quickly. Its in my tub pond now. For now there a baby water lettuce.

I'm thinking of ordering the dwarf variety of water lettuce for a few of my tanks though. Including this one.

Also... I'm pretty sure my algae issues could be solved with just a little water movement. I hate airstones so those are way out. But I also hate wires and am not sure how to hide one.
I was thinking a small fountain pump in a sponge would do the tick and provide filtration. But I was hoping to avoid wires and even any equipment at all.
I'm still up in the air.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmm didn't know you added miracle grow. You have dirt, you have plenty of light, I think you just have to wait it out. You could also try and dose some Flourish Excel for carbon (helps with algae too) for speedier/larger growth. Newman's shrimp bowl took quite some time to get established.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

I always love to see people put beta fish into really nice homes. I always feel so damn bad when I go to a fish store and see them so depressed in those little cups.:icon_cry:


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Hmm didn't know you added miracle grow. You have dirt, you have plenty of light, I think you just have to wait it out. You could also try and dose some Flourish Excel for carbon (helps with algae too) for speedier/larger growth. Newman's shrimp bowl took quite some time to get established.


It didnt help that it just sort of sat there for a few months.
Now that theres a fertile substrate hopefully things will take off.
I bought some excel today.
I was avoiding dosing, but if it helps take off I'm going for it.
I feel bad for my betta....


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

BlazednSleepy said:


> I always love to see people put beta fish into really nice homes. I always feel so damn bad when I go to a fish store and see them so depressed in those little cups.:icon_cry:


True... but those cups are good for stacking and shipping.
And most fo the stores actually have instructions on the cup. Most of the time it says to put the betta in a filtered 3 - 5 gallon with air in the top and a heater. I think people miss that part though..


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Wondering if the betta's fins are still okay? All 5 ghost shrimp are indeed ghost shrimp and non-aggressive?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Theres some blue pearl culls in there as well now...
Yup.. all well in this world. The shrimp never bother him, and he never bothers the shrimp...
He doesnt even chase the shrimp babies... lol
I normally have to scoop them out and feed them to something else...
Normally my friends betta...


----------



## Bombalurina (Jan 17, 2011)

It looks absolutely beautiful. How do you heat it/keep the temperature stable, though? It must be hard to stick a heater into a bowl that shape.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

wow, very pretty.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> It looks absolutely beautiful. How do you heat it/keep the temperature stable, though? It must be hard to stick a heater into a bowl that shape.


Thank you!!
I don't have a heater. Its in the most stable part of the house and sits on top of a hot water line.
It also doesnt get that cold here.
All those add up to a bowl that never falls below 74. Normally its closer to 76. In the summer the water is around 80.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

limeslide said:


> wow, very pretty.


Thank you!!
This tank looks different now.
I should post an update.
Not yet though.
I have alot more to do...


----------



## Bombalurina (Jan 17, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> Thank you!!
> I don't have a heater. Its in the most stable part of the house and sits on top of a hot water line.
> It also doesnt get that cold here.
> All those add up to a bowl that never falls below 74. Normally its closer to 76. In the summer the water is around 80.


76 and below is pretty chilly for a betta. The summer temperature sounds lovely, but in winter it sounds like it's on the cold side.  
That said, I desperately want a bowl, now.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> 76 and below is pretty chilly for a betta. The summer temperature sounds lovely, but in winter it sounds like it's on the cold side.
> That said, I desperately want a bowl, now.


This bowl was like.... $15?
Something like that...
Everything else was much more lol..
How funny. I was trying to figure out how to cool it down in summer.
He is much happier and more active in cooler temps....


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well heres the deal. This tank is a delicate balancing act.
The sun sees sure to that. The addition of Excel melted my vals which turned to mush which turned into this algae that covered everything..
I've been slowly trying to beat it back...
I know that for sure the addition of some form of current however mild, would great help me. I considered alot of options and the least invasive to do this was to add an airstone. 
And then my brain said might as well add in a sponge filter. And yadda yadda yadda. It goes on and on.
So this bowl is going form low tech to more low maintenance..
I'm redoing the scape sometime soon. Looking for more plant options... Theres too much GSA that my one nerite can't keep up. I could pull this thing out of the sun and solve all my problems. But my entire family just loves it there. 
I'm gonna go buy a nerite or two from my LFS.. 
Perhaps use black sand on top instead of white.. Not sure if that will help..
Might incorporate some wood.
Hope its gonna be done by tomorrow..


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

Any updates? Did you win the algae battle?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh gosh lol...
No... No I didn't lol... 
After the initial algae attack, some plants died due to lack of light and whatnot.
And that allowed more light in. So a stronger bout came in. More plants died. More algae thrived.
It was a cycle...
In the end I didn't have enough plantmass to out compete the algae. And thats what this bowl depends on. Plant mass, to create shade and stave off the algae.
Honestly I am going to redo it.
I am currently on the hunt for some driftwood, and more plants. I also need to look into window tint. 
My plan is to go for a different scape, change out the sand to black. The white breeds algae.
I want to tint the back of the bowl to block alot of the light.
I know that even if I painted it black the bowl would still have more than enough light. So there is that.
And finally I want to create a jungle of plants. A huge amount of plants stuffed inside...
The decorations are gonna be placed in such a way to block a maximum amount of sun.
So.. there is that... lol... 
But all that costs money and is a little ways off. Right now I've placed some pots of tulips in front of it.
That was about a week ago and the green water has died. Also some of the algae, but not all.
Seems to be working.. lol..
It might be like... a month or two before I get to it.


----------



## LucyLoofa (Jan 24, 2011)

How have things been going? Any luck?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I want to do something like this in my college dorm
do you dose anything? and do you find that you can get enough light to grow your plants by just sitting it on a windowsill?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

LucyLoofa said:


> How have things been going? Any luck?


Well aside from the massive sting of plant die off due to algae everything is great.
Still debating on what to do with the back. Not sure if I would paint it or add on window tint of what.
But I've been shoving all my plant clippings in there. The green water is gone.
The algae is gone.
And the rotala is making a comeback.


Right now I'm looking into what I might want to do with it.
My betta doesnt seem to care less whats going on as long as i keep feeding him so I'm in no rush.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

HybridHerp said:


> I want to do something like this in my college dorm
> do you dose anything? and do you find that you can get enough light to grow your plants by just sitting it on a windowsill?


Nope... No dosing... I did excel for a while but i decided to stop.
I've discovered I'm really more low a low tech tank sort of person.
My equipment includes filters heaters and lights.
Thats it lol...

This particular tank has MGOPS mixed with a small pack of laterite from Petsmart.

And ts doing a wonderful job.

I have more than enough light on this window sill.
I give these setups out as gifts so I can tell you that a window sill that gets nothing but brightish indirect light is enough to grow plants.

This setups main flaw in my lighting lol.
In winter this thing gets around 5 hours of direct sunlight.
In summer around 1 or 2 hours.

My tree fills in and block alot of the light.
In summer its real easy to keep this thing balanced but in winter not so much.


Which is why I'm looking for something to keep a large portion of light off the back.


----------



## LucyLoofa (Jan 24, 2011)

Look for a thin translucent fabric. Like something a little sheer. It would still let quite a bit of light in, but not too much. I've seen people do this for regular houseplants and it works quite well. Your window is facing west isn't it? Maybe north?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

LucyLoofa said:


> Look for a thin translucent fabric. Like something a little sheer. It would still let quite a bit of light in, but not too much. I've seen people do this for regular houseplants and it works quite well. Your window is facing west isn't it? Maybe north?



The auto parts store near me sells paint on window tint. I figured that might be a nice way to reduce light without obstructing the tank.
I had never thought of sheer fabric. But I've also never heard of people doing this for house plants lol..

My window faces South..ish...
South East?
Somewhere in that range lol...

My west facing window get very much light... Or maybe it does... We have the blinds down 24/7 on it. So it might actually be sunny and we just don't wanna deal with the heat.


----------



## LucyLoofa (Jan 24, 2011)

If you use the fabric on the actual window behind the blinds you'll reduce the total light coming in by a fraction. This should help just a tiny bit. Mainly I've seen this done for plants like violets that are sensitive to too much sun. That way you don't have to mar the bowl at all. Just a suggestion, though. lol


----------



## Big Al (Apr 6, 2021)

Eldachleich said:


> I'm much better at the whole fish bowl thing than the whole tank thing... So I was secretly excited about my last one breaking. My family broke it while doing dishes.. and neglected to notice that my betta ghastly had found his way to the drain. He will be greatly missed.
> But now theres a new aquascape to be made. Well in fact its already done. I just re-used the plants I had in the old one and added in some Dwarf Hairgrass(?) I got at petsmart. I also got a nifty new bowl at Homegoods... Its a 5 gallon fish bowl on a stem, with ornate lid. I think its some apothecary jar. I haven't gotten a picture yet, or a new betta, But plan on uploading some soon. For now I'm just gonna list the specs. Not that there are many.
> *Tank *- 5 gallon vase from HomeGoods (with everything in it about 4 gallons)
> *Substrate* - CaribSea Moonlight Sand
> ...


*FYI, 
Since you've got it in your Betta Bowl, you might want to know that Java Fern is TOXIC to Betta Fish. Here's a list of a few more TOXIC plants to NOT plant in your Betta Bowl.
Toxic Plants for Betta Fish*

*Marimo Moss Ball*.
*Anubias*.
*Java Fern*.
Dwarf Hairgrass.
*Java Moss*.


----------

